# How men and women see colors



## rkunsaw (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 27, 2013)

Lol, Larry!  My hubby and I have an ongoing disagreement regarding various colors.  He'll say something's tan, and I'll say grey...he'll say green, and I'll say teal (bluish green), etc., etc.  He always threatens to bring home a color wheel to check my eyesight and my (incorrect) interpretation of colors. :tickled_pink:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 28, 2013)

"_Spare the rods and spoil the cones_" I always say.

Get it? Rods and cones ... photoreceptors in the retina ... ahhh-hahahahahahahahahaha.

*ahem* Sorry - the coffee hasn't kicked in yet.


----------

